# breeding mealworms - any extra tips?



## repkid (Nov 30, 2007)

Right well today I sorted out most of my livefood to do with mealworms and decided I would try and breed them. 

So here is what I am left with

Big tub of beetles and a few aliens:








Box of aliens (added to big tub when turn into beetles).








Box of adult mealworms:









Also got two tubs of mini mealworms that will join the cycle.

They are currently being fed potato peelings.

Do you think this simple setup will work?

What do the eggs look like? How can I tell them apart from poo?

Thanks,
Brad


----------



## sam432 (Mar 8, 2009)

I think some substrate is needed some oats or something. Im not an expert someone else will be along shortly with a proper answer


----------



## CWD (Feb 11, 2007)

sam432 said:


> I think some substrate is needed some oats or something. Im not an expert someone else will be along shortly with a proper answer



^^

u need oats or weetabix as ur substrate mate about an inch deep well thats what i use and i have breed 1000s :2thumb:


----------



## Juzza12 (Jun 12, 2008)

CWD said:


> ^^
> 
> u need oats or weetabix as ur substrate mate about an inch deep well thats what i use and i have breed 1000s :2thumb:


Same as above. I use wheat bran for mine


----------



## Pipkin28 (Oct 6, 2007)

I use wheat bran too, I've bred loads, just chuck the beetles in a container and let 'em get on with it. I've never spotted the eggs, haven't really looked but they are really small. Someone a while ago on another mealworm thread posted a picture of the eggs and if I remember, they are a brownish colour.


----------



## LoveForLizards (Apr 20, 2008)

REDDEV1L posted some great pics not too long ago of eggs http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/feeder/143883-mealworm-life-cycle-23.html


----------



## repkid (Nov 30, 2007)

Ok, I got the substrate sorted now, do they need any moisture or anything? And will they eat this substrate? Do they need additional food?


----------



## strictly_scales (Sep 10, 2008)

Watch the moisture- I lost all my colonies to fungus. Offer a split grape to a colony once a week, and remove whatever isn't eaten the next day- the smell from a rotting mealworm colony isn't worth the risk


----------



## R0b_2oo8 (Nov 8, 2008)

i brought mealworm once as local place had no crix left, fed them to the reps by placing in a shallow bowl they liked them but i only offered a few a time.

Then got crix back in and sort of forgot baout the box until i noticed a smell, found the RUB again that id put them in and theyd all turned inot aliens or beetles, no substrate a bit of food here an there no water and it was about 2 or 3 weeks in normal room temp etc

But they stunk and my reps didnt go for the beetles so my mum decided that i either had to kill them or i sell all my cricket eaters

Shame really


----------

